# More ... > Beekeeping and the environment >  Does the SBA have any connection with Bayer, or any other Agrochemical firm?

## Johnthefarmer

I ask this as I've just realised that Bayer is an affiliate member of the RSPB, and after all the shenanigans with the BBKA a while ago, I thought I'd just check.

    Of course I'm only enquiring about any overt, publicly declared connections..

----------


## Johnthefarmer

I see you're online, Gavin. 

Definitive answer?

----------


## gavin

The SBA has only individual, real people, as members, none of this corporate stuff.  It has (rightly in my view) shied away from any kind of link with pesticide companies.

Why are you asking for only overt, publically declared connections?  Do you think that there would be hidden ones?

----------


## Johnthefarmer

> The SBA has only individual, real people, as members, none of this corporate stuff.  It has (rightly in my view) shied away from any kind of link with pesticide companies.
> 
> Why are you asking for only overt, publically declared connections?  Do you think that there would be hidden ones?


   I'm fairly sure not all the BBKA involvement was upfront, and I've no idea why the RSPB should welcome onboard a producer of biocides.

   Good to hear a total denial of corporate involvement in the SBA.

----------


## Johnthefarmer

> The SBA has only individual, real people, as members, none of this corporate stuff.  It has (rightly in my view) shied away from any kind of link with pesticide companies.
> 
> Why are you asking for only overt, publically declared connections?  Do you think that there would be hidden ones?




                                                                       What kind of hidden ones could there be?

----------


## Black Comb

> I'm fairly sure not all the BBKA involvement was upfront.v


Do you have evidence for this?

----------


## Jimbo

JTF Have you ever attended a SBA general council meeting? 
There is one on this Sat at Perth which is open to all SBA members in the afternoon after the local association secretary's meeting.
Why don't you come along and ask your question at this open forum

----------


## Jon

> JTF Have you ever attended a SBA general council meeting?


It is likely only of interest to beekeepers though!

The RSPB has a history of engagement with organizations which impact strongly on the environment such as BP which injected millions into various RSPB Scotland projects. This type of liaison has its pros and cons. The bbka did the same thing with a couple of pesticide manufacturers which drew a bad house upon it. There _was_ a secretive element to this and the sponsorship deal was certainly not handled well. There will always be a section of the membership who vehemently oppose it and you could certainly question whether an Oil company is an appropriate partner for a conservation charity.

I had a conversation with a friend last week about this. He used to be second in charge of the RSPB in NI and is now an independent environmental consultant. Matt Shardlow who founded Buglife is an ex RSPB man as well.
The gist of the conversation was that the campaigning organizations which ignore the science or cherry pick studies get ignored whereas the likes of the RSPB get a seat at the table. Buglife tries to have a foot in both the campaigning and the science based camps and can make some spectacular misjudgements at times. If you read some of the submissions to the parliamentary group, several of them are completely inaccurate and quite nutty and are unlikey to be taken seriously. I imagine parliament will look at evidence, and ignore conspiracy theory.
The RSPB position is that pesticide applied via seed treatment is likely causing less collateral damage to birds and invertebrate food species than pesticides applied via spray. Their policy is to keep an eye on the evidence and take a position accordingly.

----------


## Calum

only JPF members no PFJs here, we will have no tuck with them.

----------


## Jon

Bloody splitters!

----------


## Johnthefarmer

> only JPF members no PFJs here, we will have no tuck with them.


I don't understand these acronyms. But I assume you have no truck with some of them.

----------


## Jon

You never seen Life of Brian?

----------


## Johnthefarmer

> It is likely only of interest to beekeepers though!


As I have explained before, I do 'keep bees', on my farm, but I defer to Doris regarding any major management decisions.
 Despite a very poor year in most respects,( sun, warmth etc) we did have pretty good honey yields even on my West Coast farm.

----------


## Johnthefarmer

> You never seen Life of Brian?


I always used to look on the bright side of life, but since I got these contact lenses it seems a bit more murky.

----------


## Johnthefarmer

> Do you have evidence for this?





Yes.

----------

